# Speed controller project



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I built a little speed controller for an electric trolley this week, 
and since there's often discussion on home-brew speed controllers on 
here I thought it might be useful if I documented the design for 
others to peruse/critique/copy:

http://zeva.com.au/speedy/

So far it seems to work a treat! Hopefully might be of some use to 
others out there working on their own controllers, and I'm always 
open to any constructive criticism on the design from the experts 

-Ian


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for posting that and the good documentation. Ill
deffinitely use your page as a reference. I use a contactor for now but
when Im in school Ill have time to try to make one.
Paul

> Hi all,
>
> I built a little speed controller for an electric trolley this week,
> and since there's often discussion on home-brew speed controllers on
> here I thought it might be useful if I documented the design for
> others to peruse/critique/copy:
>
> http://zeva.com.au/speedy/
>
> So far it seems to work a treat! Hopefully might be of some use to
> others out there working on their own controllers, and I'm always
> open to any constructive criticism on the design from the experts 
>
> -Ian
>
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ian Hooper wrote:
> > Hi all,
> >
> > I built a little speed controller for an electric trolley this week, and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have much time right now to look it over, but
one possible critical problem on the layout is the
position and wiring of the bus caps. Typically you
want these as close to the MOSFETs and diodes as
possible (like in the same parallel plane. You would
preferably have a positive bus plane on the top and
negative on the bottom to minimize voltage overshoot
during switching. It appears as if you may have an
issue with parasitic inductance. Before you crank up
the current, monitor the voltage across the FET's and
see how much voltage overshoot you get during
switching. Before you even attempt to power it, I
would implement the good suggestions that Lee
recommended earlier.
Great to see somebody actually building something! 
You will learn far more by experimenting (although it
certainly helps to get suggestions here first!).
Rod


> --- Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi all,
> >
> ...


----------

